# Breeding Convicts



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just got a 40 gal breeder tank and set it up and got convicts (Breeding Pair)
Well they had babys lol and tehre really cool i think theres about 50-60 of em and they look healthy i am at work so i will post pics as soon as possible 
ne one have ne addive for a first timer at this?? ne thing at all would help 
already got a sponge on my filter and thats really about it


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

lol breeding convict is like breeding rabbits all it takes is 2 lol
I had soem breeding in my tanks befor eI wouldnt worry to much about them I found they just took care of themselfs.


----------



## irishman (Feb 12, 2008)

dorianc204 said:


> Just got a 40 gal breeder tank and set it up and got convicts (Breeding Pair)
> Well they had babys lol and tehre really cool i think theres about 50-60 of em and they look healthy i am at work so i will post pics as soon as possible
> ne one have ne addive for a first timer at this?? ne thing at all would help
> already got a sponge on my filter and thats really about it


I just added water and the next thing I knew I had 2 batches of 100+ eggs.
The cons will take care of the rest. Get some baby brine shrimp and feed it to them when they are free swimming. Once you remove the fry the cons will be back at it again but insted of 50-60 you will have 100-150 eggs. I couldnt get rid of them fast enough. I did end up giving my males to a LSF with the fry. I kept 3 that I thought were girls but they turned out to be males and then the cycle started over. I gave up on trying to give them away and I just fed them to my oscars.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Should've posted this in the CICHLIDS subforums.

lol. remember the first time I bred convicts. male & female 5" each + small clay pot. 2 days later I had 400+ fry!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

first thing i would go to walmart and get a few 10 gallon tanks, they are 10$ each or something... then get small HOB filters with sponge covers... or sponge filters untill you save up some flow. i put gravel and some live floating plants in my tanks because i found the fry will snack on them and algea, sometimes eat that before crushed hikari gold pelets (food processer or blender untill they are dust) never mix batches of fry that are even days apart as they will be eaten by the older fry.. thats why i had 5 10 gal tanks for 3 breeding pairs... also the fastest way to induce breeding is a 30% water change with colder water, any large temp change will typically result with eggs
i was feeding 5 times a day, and that was sufficent from my fry survival... now i cant even keep up and have sold most my breeders

oh and i siphoned my fry at the point they were barely free swiming, just dumped the water into the fry tanks... good luck


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

thx everyone lol i guess but yeah i really just got them to use as the accational live feeding for my Ps like when i have ppl over show em the aggression of my reds but i hope i can have a full tank one day with 1"-2" convicts lol that would be intresting


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

The only cool chiclids are the mouth brooders. The Firemouth good luck though I love baby fry....


----------



## Justice. (Feb 4, 2008)

when the male and female are breedingthey are very aggresive they pin all my fishs in one corner


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

kfreeman said:


> The only cool chiclids are the mouth brooders. The Firemouth good luck though I love baby fry....


Actually, I find a lot of the *cichlids* to be cool.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Justice. said:


> when the male and female are breedingthey are very aggresive they pin all my fishs in one corner


Actually, I'd give them a thumbs up for doing their job as nature intended.


----------

